
Tech IPOs: They're back! - python_kiss
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/business2/business2_archive/2007/03/01/8401021/index.htm?section=money_topstories
======
danielha
It shouldn't be a problem as long as they have a business model this time
around. :)

Good article, thanks.

